# November 6 & 7th looking for one person for a trip out of Venice



## FriscoDad (Jul 25, 2010)

Only 1 spot left for November 6th and 7th.

Willing to split days if necessary

November 6th is with Capt. Josh Howard - Deep South Charters - focus on catching fish to fill the freezer

November 7th is with Capt. Eddie Burger - Fish Venice Charters - Focus on larger tuna

We’re looking to have a total of 5 on the boat and split the cost evenly. Each trip is $2800.

$560 per day per person plus tips.

I’ve also got a houseboat booked in Venice Marina that sleeps 14 if lodging is needed split 5 ways would be $167.20 each.

Bring your own food and drink.

Preference is with people that commit to both days and send a deposit via PayPal, Venmo or, Zelle.


----------



## FriscoDad (Jul 25, 2010)

Boat Is full. Thanks


----------

